# [Question]Include root when compiling aosp



## aideed (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can learn how to include root when compiling aosp source?

I have Superuser.apk and the modified Su files but I don't have root access... I am really stumped.

Google has not been able to help me find anything on this...

aideed


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having the same issue but can't get it to work.. I know I missing something obvious but shit if I know.

Take a look at this thread there is some helpful info there , you might have better luck then I did

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14293-AOSP-build-with-no-Baseband-(Cdma-Galaxy-Nexus)
AOSP build with no Baseband-(Cdma Galaxy Nexus)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

if you follow jbirds advice EXACTLY you will have root. Promise.


----------

